

Google buys another round of IBM patents as its Oracle trial nears - iamhenry
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/google-buys-another-round-of-ibm-patents-as-oracle-trial-nears.ars

======
freehunter
A question arises in my mind. Could Google actually use these patents in their
defense against Oracle? "We didn't have them, but now we do"?

Seems like going to court over a speeding ticket you got _before_ the speed
limit was raised.

~~~
Tim-Boss
I would doubt it: I think what they're arguing in court is historical, e.g.
BigCorporation sold(past-tense) units of our product that infringed(past-
tense) our I.P.

[disclaimer: I'm no lawyer]

